# Watjacken



## Hendrik (10. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute! :m 

Da im Forum ja gerade die „Watbüxen Umfrage“ läuft, möchte ich mal eure Meinungen zu Watjacken hören! :q 

...Ich habe mich nämlich in eine verguckt – die SST von Patagonia! :k .....nur habe ich keine Lust sooooooo viel für eine Watjacke auszugeben, der Preis ist ja natürlich extrem... :e 

Gibt es vergleichbare Modelle zu einem angemessenen Preis?? Was tragt Ihr so über euren Watbüxen???

Gruß,
Hendrik


----------



## havkat (10. Februar 2004)

Noch Hardy, alt, verschlissen, langsam undicht werdend, aber über 15 Jahre im Dienst.

Bald, so hoffe ich, Nomad.


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Februar 2004)

Hey Henne! Wo hast Du denn geschaut? In Eutin oder bei Kalle? 
:z. Ich habe eine von DAM. Ist nicht schlecht, besonders bei kalten Wetter! Du kennst sie ja *G*


----------



## Gnilftz (10. Februar 2004)

Ich habe eine Geoff Anderson, müßte jetzt so ca 4 Jahre alt sein, außer das der Reisverschluß von meiner Zigarettentasche tlw. klemmt, kann ich mich nicht beklagen.
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (10. Februar 2004)

Eine Vision. :k 
Absolut funktionell, da von Anglern konzepiert und... selbst "wohlbeleibte" Anglers passen da mühelos rein! :m #h


----------



## Reppi (10. Februar 2004)

Ich habe auch eine Anderson,die eigentlich super ist !!!
In dem Zusammenhang;gibt das eigentlich noch ein Imprägnier-Spray um mal nachzufrischen ????


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Februar 2004)

Trage seit ein paar Jahren eine Scierra Helmsdale. Bin noch nie durchnässt. Kann die Jacke sehr empfehlen. Gutes Taschensystem und integrierte Handschuhe/Pulswärmer in den Ärmeln.
Die Kapuze ist justierbar. Reichlich D-Ringe. Leicht, Leise und absolut Winddicht. Preis/Leistung find ich auch top.


----------



## Hendrik (10. Februar 2004)

Danke für die Antworten!! :m :m 
@Truttafriend
Die Jacke sieht ja nicht schlecht aus - gefällt mir sehr gut! Wo kann ich sie kaufen und was kostet die ungefähr??:q


----------



## Reppi (10. Februar 2004)

Schönes Teil, Tim !!
Vor allem der Pulswärmer (hat meine auch) ist Gold wert !!
Ich hätte es nicht für möglich gehalten,dass so ein büschen "Stoff" die Hände/Finger so warm hält.


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Februar 2004)

Wenn du nach scierra helmsdale googelst findest du ein paar Versender. Ich habe damals 189 bezahlt. Jetzt schwanken die Preise von 169-199Euronen. Mit ein bisschen suchen gehst vielleicht auch noch günstiger.


----------



## marioschreiber (10. Februar 2004)

Ich trage seit etwa drei Jahren die "Geoff Anderson". Das gleiche Model wie Heiko, nur ohne das Problem mit dem Reißverschluss!


----------



## Ace (10. Februar 2004)

Ich trage diese athmungsaktive Watjacke von Fenwick.
Sehr funktionell und schön kurz und 13 Taschen???

Leider sind die Taschen nicht wasserdicht.

Gibts momentan im Angebot bei "Outdoorfishing Worldwide" für 119 Euronen


----------



## Hendrik (10. Februar 2004)

...auch nicht schlecht, Ace - der Dorsch gefällt mir aber auch sehr gut!! :q :q


----------



## MeFoMan (11. Februar 2004)

Ich habe eine von "Ron Thompson". Die habe ich vor ca. 8 Jahren für ca. 100,- DM bekommen (regulärer Preis). Bin mit ihr gut zufrieden. Ab und An mit Zeltimprägnierung einsprühen und fettich.

Ich habe im aktuellen "Angeldomäne" oder war es der "Askari" Katalog einige günstige Modelle gesehen. Ob die was taugen weiss ich leider nicht.


----------



## marschel (11. Februar 2004)

Nachdem ich lange gesucht habe, und mir alle Preise zum Hals raushingen, da das Angelgeschäft eh schon mein 2. Zuhause war, habe ich mich letztendlich für ebay entschieden.

Hier mal nen Auszug über die Jacke:

Neue originalverpackte wasser- und winddichte Watjacke der Extraklasse aus leisem Nylon/Oxlan, atmungsaktiv, mit 3500mm Wassersäule, verschweißten Nähten und wiederstandsfähigem 2-Wege-Fislon Reißverschluß vorn. Das Futter aus Polyamid mit Polyester Mash bezogen sorgt für eine schnelle Trocknung. Einstellbare Kapuze im Kragen, Verstärkungen an den Ellenbogen, 2 aufgesätzte Aussentaschen mit Klettverschluß, 2 RV. Stecktaschen und eine RV. Rückentasche.Der Front Reißverschluß ist abgedeckt und lässt sich zus. mit 4 Klettverschlüssen verschließen.3 Befestigungsösen 2x vorn,1x hinten.Der Gumibund unten mit verstellbarem Kordelzug und die Klettverschlüsse an den Ärmeln sorgen zusätzlich jederzeit für einen guten Sitz der Jacke.Die passende Hose bzw. Fleece gibt es auch in meinem Shop. 

und nun meine Beurteilung zu dieser Jacke (nach 3 Monaten Erfahrungen an der Ostsee, bei allen Wetterverhältnissen, die der Norden hergibt):

1. die Jacke hat mich immer trocken gehalten
2. immer warm gehalten
3. wenn schweiß auftrat, ging dieser durch das Mash in das Futteral
4. Atmungsaktivität nicht ausgeschlossen
5. trocknungsverfahren auf dem Bügel = sehr schnell
6. sehr leichte Ausführung

kurz um: eine ABSOLUTE TOPJACKE!!!!

und??? was habe ich bezahlt??? 38,20 Euro zzgl. Versand...

(es geht also auch günstig....)


----------



## marschel (11. Februar 2004)

...ach so vergessen....die Taschen sind auch nicht wasserdicht, da seitlich Lüftungsnetze!!!!!!!


----------



## Hendrik (11. Februar 2004)

@marschel
wow, ein echtes Schnäppchen - echt klasse


----------



## marschel (11. Februar 2004)

@hendrik

und das beste........

die gibt es immer noch, der handelt damit.....

wenn du interesse hast, schick ich dir nen link!!!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Februar 2004)

@ Marschal. Ich würde gerne den Link haben. Ich brauch auch ne neue! #h :z


----------



## marschel (11. Februar 2004)

okay....hier habt ihr....

aber ich mache für denjeneigen KEINE Werbung...ich kenne diesen Mensch noch nicht mal...... 

Hier der aktuelle Link zu seinem Shop:

http://www.stores.ebay.de/id=25669135&ssPageName=L2


----------



## Nordlicht (14. Februar 2004)

und ich habe sie seit heute 14.42 uhr und 8 sec. für 32,10 euro in schwarz  :q


----------



## Laggo (14. Februar 2004)

Moin,
Habe die Jacke auch vor ca. 4 Monaten zum gleichen Kurs ersteigert.
Und ich kann alles das was Marschel gepostet hat bestätigen.
Selbst gestern wo uns die"Wellenbrecher" geduscht haben,hat Sie mich furztrocken gehalten!!!

Gruß Laggo


----------



## bernie (14. Februar 2004)

Moin,
kann ich nur bestätigen!!!!!!
Hab Sie auch ca. 7 Monate und bin hochzufrieden.......... hab 32 Euronen bezahlt


----------



## Locke (27. Februar 2004)

Aloha,

nachdem ich diesen Thread gelesen habe, bin ich losgegangen und wollte mir eine im Angelladen kaufen. Für mich als Einsteiger was das Watangeln betrifft, war mein Limit max. bei 50 €.
Kein Geschäft konnte mir irgendetwas anbieten, ausser eine ungefütterte Gummiwatjacke für 59€.

Habe mir dann den Link angesehen und festgestellt, dass die bei mir in der Nähe sind und habe denen eine  Mail geschrieben. 
Kurze Absprache und losgedüst. Eine nette Frau begrüsste mich und hat mir ein paar Jacken zum anprobieren gegeben. Schnell die passende gefunden und für nen fairen Kurs erworben.

Nach dem ersten Test am Wasser kann ich die Meinungen der Vorposter mehr als nur unterstreichen. Sehr warm und trocken hat die mich gehalten. Also, Kauftip.

Danke für diesen Link!
Gruss Locke


----------



## The_Duke (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Watjacken*

Ich hab schon rote Augen wie Bremslichter vom Suchen....ich suche ne Watjacke, wenns geht bis max. 100 € und wo ich (1,96m und 128kg) auch reinpasse...kann mir da jemand weiter helfen? 
Mit diesen Größenangaben wie XXL usw. kann ich nicht viel anfangen, oft sind das Koreanergrößer und XXL heisst bei denen dann L für normale Europäer.
Trägt jemand von euch die Kerry von BALENO? Die ist doch ungefüttert wenn ich mich nicht irre...wie siehts mit Kondenswasser aus? Nützt mir ja nix, wenn sie vor Regen schützt und ich dann patschnass vom Kondenswasser bin...


----------



## detlefb (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Watjacken*

@ Duke,

du solltest den Link mal anklicken. (posting  nr.20)
Ich habe die Jacke in XL ( 193cm/92kg) und da ist noch viel Luft.
Für den Preis sind wirklich Ok.
Ich schau mal nachher im Büro ob ich die Tel noch habe denn gibst ne PN.


----------



## The_Duke (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Watjacken*

Hi Detlef  |wavey: 
Den Link hatte ich schon angeklickt, aber es sind keine Watjacken vorrätig und er weiß auch nicht wenn wieder welche reinkommen 
Habe jetzt die Ron Thompson Outback im Visier...die gibts bis xxxl und soll angeblich sehr groß ausfallen....


----------



## Marc R. (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Watjacken*

Moin,

ich habe die ungefütterte Baleno Flexothane Kerry, Größe XXXXL. Bei 2m Größe und 125kg Gewicht ist im Winter mit ordentlich Kleidung drunter noch einiges an Platz vorhanden. Preis liegt so um die 90€ für die Zeltversionen.


----------



## The_Duke (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Watjacken*

Sodele...habe gestern nach telefonischer Rücksprache wegen der Größe beim Boardpartner www.efishing.de ...unter anderem... die Ron Thompson Outback in XXXL bestellt....und das zu einem Superpreis von 78 Euronen!
Die Beratung am Telefon war erstklassig!
Bin echt gespannt auf das Teil!


----------



## detlefb (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Watjacken*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Sodele...habe gestern nach telefonischer Rücksprache wegen der Größe beim Boardpartner www.efishing.de ...unter anderem... die Ron Thompson Outback in XXXL bestellt....und das zu einem Superpreis von 78 Euronen!
> Die Beratung am Telefon war erstklassig!
> Bin echt gespannt auf das Teil!



Jepp, 

das Teil ist für den Preis mehr als akzeptabel, denke ich.  #6


----------



## The_Duke (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Watjacken*

Ich glaub das ja nicht! :z :z
Zwei Tage nach Bestellung ist das Teil schon da.....und die Jacke sitzt als wäre sie für mich gemacht!  :m  :m 

 #6  #6  #6 Für www.efishing.de !!!

Übrigens...hatte mir noch nen Stripping Basket von Exori mitbestellt....ist absolut sein Geld wert!
Last but not least gabs als Geschenk eine Schildmütze von SCIERRA!  :m  :m


----------



## Gu.est (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Watjacken*

die jacke ist wirklich super, da wirst du dich viele jahre dran erfreuen.:q


----------



## Fischbox (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

@ The_Duke

Gib mal Laut wenn du die Jacke angetestet hast, ich interessiere mich nämlich auch für das gute Stück und wäre da für einen unabhängigen Erfahrungsbericht sehr dankbar.


----------



## Kescherdriller (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

Moin! 
Habe mir letztes Jahr die Jacke von Loop"Tierra" zugelegt!! Habe sie etwas günstiger bekommen,schlägt aber mit 270Euronen noch gut zu Buche!! Bin aber SUPER zufrieden mit dem Ding!!

Gruß und 
Tight Lines

Kescherdriller


----------



## Hasenfuß (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

Scierra Aquatex Watjacke mittellang für 130,-€ "erhandelt" (wie auf dem Basar!)...#6 


Suuuperjacke...:l


----------



## Angelmann (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

...Ich habe mich nämlich in eine verguckt – die SST von Patagonia! :k .....nur habe ich keine Lust sooooooo viel für eine Watjacke auszugeben, der Preis ist ja natürlich extrem... :e 

Ich will mich mal outen: Ich trage die SST seit vielen Jahren...bin begeistert und werde nie wieder Experimente machen! #d 
Meine Erste wurde (nach viele Jahren Fischeinsatz) im letzten Frühling sofort durch eine nagelneue ersetzt, da die Jacke nach stundenlangem Fischen im Schulterbereich leicht Feuchtigkeit durchließ......Patagonia gibt eine lebenslange Garantie auch z.B. wenn die Membran irgendwann einmal nicht mehr funktioniert :k 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass mich diverse "Schnäppchen" letztendlich mehr gekostet haben, als wenn ich gleich auf echte Qualität und Langlebigkeit geachtet hätte  

Mein Opa sagte schon: Billig kann ich mir nicht leisten


----------



## Waveman (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

Habe vor zwei Wochen bei Ebay ´ne Geoff Anderson ersteigert, für 36 Euro !!! Das Teil sieht aus wie neu und macht auch sonst einen echt guten Eindruck. Hab allerdings auch ´ne ganze weile gewatcht, aber was solls, für die Kohle die ich gespart hab kann ich wieder ein paar mal an die Küste eiern ...#6 #6 

Gruß an alle Küstenjunkies


----------



## fishing-willi (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

ich hab mir vor 1,5 jahren ungefähr ne geoff anderson gekauft, weiss den preis aber nicht mehr, auf jeden fall hat mir der verkäufer ( trave angelcenter, wem das was sacht) damals erzählt, dass die nicht mehr hergestellt werden und er sozusagen die letzten aufgekauft hat!hab die in größe xxxxl glaub ich, und ich wiege auch meine 120 kilo bei 1,86!bis jetzt bin ich vollstens zufrieden mit der!


----------



## The_Duke (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> @ The_Duke
> 
> Gib mal Laut wenn du die Jacke angetestet hast, ich interessiere mich nämlich auch für das gute Stück und wäre da für einen unabhängigen Erfahrungsbericht sehr dankbar.



Moinsen |wavey: 
ich bin ja ein im Binnenland lebendes Gebirgsschaf (Schwarzwälder) und kann natürlich nur anhand der hier vorkommenden Wettervorkommnisse ne Aussage machen 
Ich war zweimal jetzt mit der Spinnrute und der Jacke los...einmal leichter Sprühregen und das andere mal ne richtige Schütte von oben.
Die Jacke blieb rundum dicht...das mal als erstes!
Tragekomfort ist für mich als fast 2m-Kerl mit entsprechenden Kilos sehr gut, sie ist weit geschnitten, sodaß ohne weiteres noch drei Lagen atmungsaktive Unterkleidung drunter kann wenns sein muss...die Jacke ist nicht gefüttert!
Kapuze ebenfalls dicht, Schild könnte etwas größer und etwas steifer sein.

Ihre richtige Feuertaufe wird sie Ende März anner Ostsee bekommen... #6


----------



## gerwinator (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

moin
ich sorg ma eben für breites entsetzen in den reihen 
ich trag zum watangeln ne neoprenjacke...
ok ok, viele (wenn nicht sogar alle) werden jez denken, man is der doof, die is viel zu schwer..
ok, die is schwer, ich ess aber morgens n stück schwarzbrot und dann geht das auch 
bin aber trotzdem rund um zufrieden damit. ist auf jeden fall ne alternative zu diesen oberteuren watjacken. sie is absolut wind und wasserdicht, meine is mit flies gefüttert und darum auch sehr warm wenn ich wenig unter hab. außerdem find ich sehn die sehr gut aus (was den modischen aspekt beim angeln angeht) und überhaupt bin ich davon begeister.

hat einer von euch schon mal ne neoprenjacke ausprobiert? würd mich ma interessiern

gruß von gerwi  |wavey:


----------



## fishing-willi (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

meine meinung zu deiner jacke kennst du ja, mir is sonne neoprenjacke viel zu schwer, außerdem is sie wie ne normale jacke geschnitten, also zu lang, ich denk ma wenn sie unten ständig im wasser hängt, saugt sich die feuchtigkeit nach oben, kann ich mir jedenfalls denken!Ausserdem hat sie nicht so viele praktische taschen!
und ich möchte nochma anmerken, dss is meine jacke stylisher finde!


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

Ich hab zu Spinnfiascherzeiten eine Orvis Neoprenjacke getragen. Hat 10 Jahre gehalten und ist immer heil.
Hängt jetzt aber ungenutzt im Keller. Beim Fliegenfischen kann ich nicht auch noch gegen die Steifigkeit meiner Neoprenjacke arbeiten.
Sie war aber äußerst warm und absolut wasserdicht.


----------



## holk (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

Ich hab mir jetzt bei ebay eine Vision 11 bestellt....100,00 € sind O.K.....ich möcht ja bei meinem ersten Flifi - Ausritt in Norwegen nicht frösteln :q 


Gruß Holger


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

Moin
hier nun auch mal meine Watjacke: Scierra Expedition, sehr funktionell und warm, und sieht dabei auch noch chick aus   

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## troutcontrol (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

die guide von simms, ist einfach toll, hat 2003 US $ 220 im winterschlußverkauf gekostet, google sei dank


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

hi#h 
kennt jemand die marke " HODGMAN) ?|kopfkrat 
GIBT ES ERFAHRUNGSBERICHTE DARÜBER? BITTE ALLES KUNDTUN|bla: 
THX


----------



## Gu.est (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

moin, ich bin seit 5-6 jahren mit meiner Geoff Anderson jacke sehr zufrieden. 

aber wenn man sich im angelgeschäft umschaut bekommt man den eindruck, die watjacken werden nur für übergewichtige kerle über 1.90m produziert ;-)

kennt jemand einen hersteller, der watjacken hat, die mehr auf weibliche proportionen zugeschnitten sind???

petri


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*



			
				Gu.est schrieb:
			
		

> kennt jemand einen hersteller, der watjacken hat, die mehr auf weibliche proportionen zugeschnitten sind???




*90 60 90* ????







Sorry    :m


----------



## Gu.est (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

die frage war völlig ernst gemeint!!! |gr: 


wenn einer frau die jacke in der schulter passt, spannt es etwas tiefer unangenehm, und an der taille haben die jacken immer ein holstenbeulen aufschlag !

das hat nix mit modischem chic zu tun. aber ohne ein passende, funktionelle kleidung macht das angeln doch weniger spass.
wahrscheinlich hast auch du schon bemerkt, dass sich frauen und männer nicht nur unterhalb der gürtellinie unterscheiden, sondern in der ganzen statur! und die meiste angelbekleidung ist auf männer zugeschnitten!!


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

und von mir ganz freundschaftlich scherzhaft gemeint, deswegen auch die Smilieys mit dem Händereichen.

Sorry wenn ich dich angefahren hab. 


Also Simms bietet doch Wathosen für Damen an, vielleicht gibt es in den Staaten auch etwas weniger ballonartig geschnittene Modelle von Simmswatjacken.


----------



## Gu.est (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> und von mir ganz freundschaftlich scherzhaft gemeint, deswegen auch die Smilieys mit dem Händereichen.
> 
> Sorry wenn ich dich angefahren hab.


 
is ok. so hab ich das auch aufgefasst...sonst hätte ich doch viel zickiger geantwortet. :q 
aber es ist doch so, als frau findet man kaum passende watkleidung. es sei denn man/frau bestellt bei den versendern, die auf maß fertigen! aber das ist ja gleich 3* so teuer....

petri


----------



## seatrout61 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

Hier http://www.fachversand-stollenwerk.de/  bei den 
Restposten/Sonderangeboten gibt es Watjacken von Baleno 
für 69 EUR.


----------



## wendtonator (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

Moin zusammen,

@Meereslehrling: Habe mir bei Rudi Heger Watschuhe von Hodgman gekauft, und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihnen (Sehr gute qualität).

So nun zum Hauptthema. Ich wollte mir ebenfalls eine SST zulegen, bin aber auch wegen dem Preis ins grübeln gekommen. |uhoh: 
Habe mir dann (Vor ca. 2 Jahren), die Patagonia Deep Wading Jacket gekauft. 
Kann nur sagen:SUPER !!:l 

Gruß Olli


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

#h Genau!!!!!

Patagonia Deep Wading Jacket! Gibts bei Heger vom Vorjahr. Tolle Jacke etwas dünn aber man was drunter anziehen. Meine Bewertung: TOP!!|supergri 

Löst im übrigen auch das Damenproblem, die Jacke kann unten nicht zu eng sein#6


----------



## Gu.est (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

die frage steht immer noch unbeantwortet im raum. gibt es watjacken, die auf frauen-bedürfnisse zugeschnitten sind?

es kann doch nicht sein, dass es hier keine frauen gibt. dass keiner eine angelnde frau hat (die restlichlichen möglichkeiten möchte ich mir lieber nicht vorstellen).


----------



## Hering-ASS (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen eine von Ron Thompson geholt für, ich glaube 61€.
Hatte sie jetzt einmal an und sie ist schön windabweisend.


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*



			
				Gu.est schrieb:
			
		

> die frage steht immer noch unbeantwortet im raum. gibt es watjacken, die auf frauen-bedürfnisse zugeschnitten sind?
> 
> es kann doch nicht sein, dass es hier keine frauen gibt. dass keiner eine angelnde frau hat (die restlichlichen möglichkeiten möchte ich mir lieber nicht vorstellen).


 

Mir ist zwar nicht ganz klar was "frauenbedürfnisse" sind und ehrlich gesagt möchte ich auch nicht drüber nachdenken, - eine Jacke mit Schminkspiegel?- aber dass Deepwadingjacket von Patagonia sollte geeignet sein!!!!!!


----------



## wendtonator (1. März 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

Aloha zusammen,


@ Gu.est: Es gibt jetzt ein spezielles Kleidungsprogramm von Patagonia für die Frau. Kannst du z.B. bei rudi Heger im katalog bestaunen. Von Wathose über Watjacke bishin zur Unterwäsche.

Gruß Olli  |wavey:


----------



## Gu.est (2. März 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

moin wendtonator
vielen dank für den link und tip 
#6 




			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist zwar nicht ganz klar was "frauenbedürfnisse" sind und ehrlich gesagt möchte ich auch nicht drüber nachdenken,


 
janu, ich dachte über frauenbedürfnisse denken männer ständig nach!
in fall watbekleidung heisst das, dass frauen schmalere schultern haben, dafür aber größere brüste, eine schmalere taillie, dafür aber wieder einen dickeren arsc**.
es stimmt mich etwas nachdenklich, dass dir das noch nicht aufgefallen ist...


----------



## Sween (2. März 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*



			
				marschel schrieb:
			
		

> okay....hier habt ihr....
> 
> aber ich mache für denjeneigen KEINE Werbung...ich kenne diesen Mensch noch nicht mal......
> 
> ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. März 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*



			
				Gu.est schrieb:
			
		

> janu, ich dachte über frauenbedürfnisse denken männer ständig nach!
> in fall watbekleidung heisst das, dass frauen schmalere schultern haben, dafür aber größere brüste, eine schmalere taillie, dafür aber wieder einen dickeren arsc**.
> es stimmt mich etwas nachdenklich, dass dir das noch nicht aufgefallen ist...


 
Mir ist das schon aufgefallen, aber ich habe das mal eben genauer untersucht und festgestellt, dass mir meine Watjacke nicht bis zum A... geht.

Naja vielleicht habe ich ja auch einen extrem langen Oberkörper.

:k :k :k 

Nichts für ungut,

Grüße Uli


----------



## Gu.est (4. März 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

stimmt, der poscher ist bei der jackenfrage nicht relevant.
dafür aber beim wathosenkauf. in verbindung mit kleinen füßen kann das problematisch werden... :q


----------



## AudiGott1984 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

Sagt mal Leute spielt die Rolle der Jacke ne wichtige Rolle ? Sicher sollte sie keine knallbunten Farben haben ! Aber wenn sie z.B Streifen an den Ärmeln hat ? In gelb oder so ?? Also meine Meinung nach ist das nicht so wichtig wenn nicht die ganze Jacke in so einer Signalfarbe ist !


MfG Maik


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. März 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

Interessante Frage. Können MFs Farben sehen? Und wenn ja interessiert sie es auch??? Wahrscheinlich nicht oder? Man müsste mal einen Feldversuch starten.

Die eine Hälfte angelt im knallbunten Karnevalskostüm, die andere in Camouflage.
Wenn die Karnevalisten genausoviel oder wenig fangen wie die anderen, dann ist es wohl egal.:m


----------



## Red Hair (21. März 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

Hallo Leute,

ich suche eine Jacke bei der die Taschen absolut wasserdicht sind, damit Handy etc. meine Eskapaden im Wasser überstehen. 
Und gibt es Jacken die ein wärmendes Futter haben was man im Sommer rausnehmen kann? #c 

@ Sunvogel

hast du einen Link zu der Deep Wading bei Heger?

@ seatrout61

meinst du die Kuusamo Jacke?


Muß mir schnellstens eine Kaufen denn im Schlaf ruft mich immer die Este ich soll kommen.  |schlaf:


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. März 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

Ich hab jetzt auch eine neue von RonThompsen. Also sie ist zwar nicht soooo teuer, aber sie ist ausreichend und hält warm und trocken. Das ist das wichtigste für mich. Ich persönlich brauche keine für 200 € bis ................ |kopfkrat    #6 .....


----------



## wendtonator (23. März 2005)

*AW: Watjacken*

@ Red Hair:

Hier der Link: www.rudiheger.de 

Du kannst aber nur den aktuellen Katalog dort bestellen. Leider kann man keine Produkte bei Rudi Heger online angucken.

Gruß Oliver   #h


----------

